# Want to upgrade system for watching movies/shows



## jimmyharts (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi,

I am looking for some help in making my movie watching system better. 

Set Up:
Apple Computer
65" 4K Samsung TV
Bose Sound system with receiver
WD Media Player
PS4
Cable Box 4K
Apple TV


Currently I download movies on computer, move onto hard drive, plug into WD Media Player and watch it on TV.

I was wondering if there was a wireless HUB (4TB or greater) or something I would be able to send movies to and easily pull up and watch on TV.


----------



## jimmyharts (Apr 26, 2018)

Also would like to store a large collection of movies, that why I am looking for space. 
Thanks


----------

